# Carols' Daugther/ Warm Spirit



## ebonyannette (Sep 26, 2006)

Has anyone tried these products?
They both carry a range of products from skin care to hair care and now color. I hear raves about Carols' Daughter but I havent used any yet (there isnt anything local yet)
I have tried Warm Spirits body butters and the scents are wonderful! but Im scared to try their skincare stuff, its kinda pricey and I am not a "everything has to be natural" person so I dont know if its worth it to try.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 27, 2006)

I am not a fan of Carol's Daughter.

I have only tried a couple of the hair products, namely:  Hair Milk, Tui Shea Butter Hair Smoothie, Kizzi Hair Pomeade (received a sample in an order).  I was not impressed with any of them.  I thought, for sure, products like these (aimed at ethnic hair), for hair like mine (naturally wavy/curly), coming from a company like this (another black woman with hair like mine), with this kind of backing (Jada!) is sure to be the ticket.  Sadly, I was disappointed.  I noticed no positive differences in the way my hair felt, looked or behaved.  And I wasn't fond of the scents of some of the products.

I also thought I'd try their children and baby products as a gift for a friend of mine who was a new mom and who also had a young daughter.  There was this whole fiasco with the older girl receiving the products I'd ordered for her while the baby products were out of stock -- and had *been* out of stock forever with no forecast of when they'd be available again.  The company knew this but opted not to tell me when I placed the order (in hopes that I would just go ahead and order).  It wasn't until after much frustration and inquiring later that the truth came to light.  It was a very unprofessional experience.  The level of customer service I received from Carol's Daughter on more than one occasion just sucked overall.  Emails about my order status went unanswered and, when I placed phone calls, their customer service reps were extremely rude.

There are several reviews of their products on MUA, if you're interested.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Sep 27, 2006)

I hate to say it but i am not a big fan of carol's duahgter either; it's just basically corn oil and beeswax. Also, it seems like they had a a bunch fo scents available for their products but now they only sell a select few like that god awful jamaican jam punch or something like that!. From what I understand, if you want good hair care products, you should try The jane carter Solution or curl junkie.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 27, 2006)

A coworker of mine ordered from them (just some hand cream) and she ordered from Sephora the day before, she got her Sephora stuff less than a week later and its been over 2 weeks now and her Carols Daughter stuff hasnt arrived yet.
Im gonna tell her to call them to make sure they arent "out of stock" and didnt tell her!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 27, 2006)

^^ Yep!  That is your best bet because they *will* pull that trick on you.  I forgot to mention in my previous post that I did order my final Carol's Daughter product directly from Sephora rather than deal with them.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Sep 27, 2006)

My friend used some kind of spray in her hair from CD that was in Sephora...it smelled so good. I couldn't stop smelling her hair.

She even went home and when her bf kissed her he wanted to know what smelled so good. That is the only thing I would buy.


----------



## calbear (Sep 28, 2006)

I've had my CD products for about a year now and I really like them (I am relaxed and about bra strap length).  I usually use them after I wash my hair and they really work for me.  I have the Mimosa Hair Honey and the Healthy Hair Butter and I love the smell, plus they have lasted a LONG time since I have over half a jar left of both.

Now I will admit that I did not order for CD directly. A little spa around the corner from me sells a limited supply so I have not experienced the drama that I have heard about dealing with them directly.


----------



## Toya (Oct 24, 2007)

Before I decided to lock my hair, I used Carol's Daughter hair products and liked them a lot - I still use the Hair Milk and Black Vanilla leave-in conditioner on my daughter.  I also like their bath and body products.  However, I recently tried the new Candy Paint lipglosses and was quite disappointed.


----------



## La Ilusion (Oct 26, 2007)

I have used some products from Carol's Daughter. My hair is relaxed, and I especially like Some of Marguerite's Magic for moisture and the Kizzi pomade for finishing. I have also used the Mimosa Hair Honey, which smells wonderful but I found it to be a little too oily without enough moisturizing. I was less impressed with the leave-in conditioners.


----------



## Misshopeful24 (Oct 26, 2007)

CD products have now been changed so they can be put on the shelf longer. Its not fully 100% natural so i wouldn't say your missing much.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 28, 2007)

I bought Carol's Daughter way back in the days before she went maintsteam into Sephora.  
I was so excited to try this stuff since one of my favorite girls, Jada Pinkett-Smith, endorses her products.  
Well, I think a great endorsement is all the company delivered...since she's based in Brooklyn, I assume she knows a lot of people in the industry and whatnot.  
I got a body lotion and some hair stuff.  I hated the hair stuff immediately and tossed it.  The lotion was ok, but like someone else mentioned, it only felt like beeswax with a hint of scent on my body.  I like a product to feel luxurious going on and this did not feel like that at all.  It was sooo thick, like Eucerin thick.  Me no likey.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 6, 2007)

I recently purchased Carol's Daughters Healthy Hair Butter and I adore it! I love the texture, the fragrance and the feeling of my hair after using it. I've got natural hair and use it after washing while I'm twisting and I just adore it. I just wish that the jar was bigger because I know I'm going to run out sometime soon and it's pretty hard to get here in Australia!


----------



## VivaGlamGirl22 (Nov 10, 2007)

I haven't tried any of the hair products, but I do have the Carol's Daughter shower gel and lotion in the almond cookie scent.  They're decent.....I like the scent and they seem to moisturize pretty well but it's nothing I can't get from Philosophy or Neutrogena or something.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Nov 11, 2007)

meh. . . i tried a coupla carol's daughter hair stuff and didn't like any of them!!! the Healthy Hair Butter was waaaaaaaaay too thick and smelled nasty, the Tui shampoo and Tui leave in smelled ok but did NOTHING for my hair either! So it was a big waste of money. . .i've considered trying a couple of other hair products from her but probably won't since i hated the other stuff. . . i wanted to try the lip gloss but i looked at it in sephora and wasnt impressed. . .and it's like the same price as MAC lipglass, so i may as well get one of those, they have way better colors.

I will admit some of the lotions/fragrances/body butters smelled delicious, but i just don't know if i'd spend all that money on them. . . I don't really understand why her stuff is getting all this hype - in my opinion it is QUITE OVER-RATED.  

Their are much better natural hair/body care lines out there. . . in my humble opinion of course.

oh and i have mixed, natural, kinky hair for reference. . .


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 3, 2007)

im a lil hesitant on their skin products, but I use their love butter on my skin in the winter time to hydrate myself. My skin gets so dry and thats the only thing that really keeps the moisture in. I also use the Mimosa Hair Honey and it somewhat turns into oil when it gets warm. I used it once as a base for my perm and it was fantastic. I put a showercap on top to keep it and it turned into oil like a hot treatment, it smells fantastic.

I also use the manicure in a jar and it keeps my cuticles from drying up and tearing.


----------



## Addicted2Beauty (Dec 8, 2007)

A lot of people don't like Carol's Daughter products, but I can't rave enough about the hair milk.  It is the only thing that makes my curls shiny and bouncy.  You just have to know how much to use, if I use too much my hair is greasy.

I didn't really like the healthy hair butter though.  I don't like the smell at all and the consistency is way to thick and hard for my liking.


----------



## Covergirl913 (Dec 8, 2007)

I don't care for Carol's daughter products either.... I bought one of the shea souffles...it changed smell and consistency on me....It started smelling like some crisco so I tossed it ...I also heard several people say  that their customer service is bad... I don't support companies who don't respect their customers....so never again


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Carols' Daughter*

If any of you ladies frequent Kings Plaza in Brooklyn, NYC there is now a Carol's Daughter section on the first floor in the corner diagonal from MAC in MACY*S.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 27, 2008)

I love their Hair Milk but everything else is blah.  The leave in conditioner irritated my scalp.


----------



## aabidabi (Jul 28, 2008)

iv'e been using carols daughter since i was a baby because i was allergic to lots of things including peroleum but honestly their hair products are okay the shamppos i hate but for lotions and scrubs and stuff, it is ah-mazing.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 3, 2008)

I've used some of their hair products.  I remember using the Tui Hair Oil for about a month or two but stopped when my locs blew in my face one day and I smelled this horrible smell.  It was the hair oil embedded in my locs.  I could see tons of buildup in them as well.  I washed my hair thoroughly and threw the Hair Oil away.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 26, 2008)

i'm dying to try some carol's daughter stuff, but they don't sell anywhere in the uk


----------

